# Snapchat écran d’accueil



## Nina2670 (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur l’écran de verrouillage, 2e partie, j’ai un petit encadré pour snapchat avec les nom de mes contacts récents, ça fait plusieurs jours que je ne vois plus aucun contact et qu’il est noté « affichage impossible » ai-je appuyé sur quelque chose ?

merci


----------

